
Tesla Doesn’t Burn Fuel, It Burns Cash - dx034
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-burns-cash?
======
thisisit
For all the discussions and/or criticisms about Tesla, I don't think there are
any other better quotes than this:

 _Tesla’s current price is arguably fair if most cars are powered by
electricity in 10 years, if most of these cars are made by Tesla, if Tesla can
make those cars with sufficient margin and quality control and can service the
cars properly, and if Tesla can raise additional capital sufficient to cover a
$3 billion annual cash drain and another billion to service its debt._

Source:

[https://www.researchaffiliates.com/en_us/publications/articl...](https://www.researchaffiliates.com/en_us/publications/articles/668-yes-
its-a-bubble-so-what.html)

------
the_duke
WTF.

Criticism regarding Teslas prospects, cash flow and viability as a company may
all be valid.

But the ridiculous animation and the live cash counter immediately take all
credibility away for me. What credible news source would present a financial
news article in this way?

~~~
Erikun
I agree that the counter makes no sense. There's just no way to put it into
any perspective other than "that's a lot of money for me as a person". The
graphics I thought was witty though. Lets face it, Musk does a lot of
publicity stunts like selling 20 000 flamethrowers, and using them in the
graphics I thought was rather witty. That said, I just don't know what to make
of Tesla. The deposits schemes, financials etc, I just can't make my mind up
if it is doing good or bad. On the other hand, a cult of personality that
worships a guy building rockets, electric vehicles and so on seems preferable
to many of the other celebrity cults around today. Lets hope a lot of people
don't lose a bunch of money on it, I guess.

------
tway2888888
_" “Elon Musk is an engineer, and so he treats raising capital as one element
that he needs to solve,” said Andrea James, a former analyst"_

How is Musk an engineer? Musk has a degree in physics and economics according
to Wikipedia. At least where I'm from, you don't call yourself or someone else
an engineer if you didn't go to engineering school.

~~~
onion2k
_At least where I 'm from, you don't call yourself or someone else an engineer
if you didn't go to engineering school._

What Musk was doing 25 years ago when he was at university isn't important any
more. Are we supposed to just ignore the 25 years of experience he's gained
since?

It's very simple: if he does engineering then he is an engineer, regardless of
what degree he holds.

~~~
majewsky
> if he does engineering

Does he, though? He's CEO if 4 companies IIRC. I would be very surprised if
that leaves you any time at all to do stuff that qualifies as engineering (in
the traditional sense; not in the bullshit uptitling sense; "software
engineer" is only one step from "ninja rockstar").

~~~
godelmachine
[https://www.inc.com/ayse-birsel/why-elon-musk-
spends-80-perc...](https://www.inc.com/ayse-birsel/why-elon-musk-
spends-80-percent-of-his-time-on-thi.html)

Ouch!!

------
Areading314
Good analysis of this very unusual company. Musk is doing great stuff but
investors should be cautious since there is big downside as well.

------
cjbenedikt
Methinks Uber should be a close runner up?

~~~
johnmarcus
Except Uber burns cash and fuel. Lulz.

------
aimatt
Oh no! Someone died in a car! How could it be??!!

